# DVB-T Empfang



## Necthor (8. Mai 2011)

MoinMoin,

hab letzte Woche meinen alten RöhrenFernseher entsorgt und bin grad dabei ein neues auszusuchen.
Für die Zwischenzeit hab ich mir einen DVBT-Stick gekauft.
Der Empfang mit der mitgelieferten Antenne ist aber ziemlich bescheiden um nicht zu sagen beschi__en.
Auch der Anschluss einer Aktiven Antenne mit eigener Stromversorgung hat keine Verbesserung gebracht.
Überhaupt werden nur ganz wenige Programme angezeigt, Hauptproblem ist wahrscheinlich die schlechte DVB-T Versorgung in meiner Gegend.

Da ich ja Internetanschluss hab (Kabel-D 32 MBit), hab ich mich gefragt ob ich den DVB-T Signal übers Internet kriegen kann?
Geht das überhaupt?
Wenn Ja, wie?

Danke schonmal


----------



## derP4computer (8. Mai 2011)

Den bessten Empfang mit DVB-T habe ich, wenn ich das Antennenkabel an die Heizung anklemme.
Habe einfach den mittleren Draht abisoliert und am Heizungsrohr befestigt.
Alle Programme da, bester Empfang, bestes Bild.


----------



## Operator (8. Mai 2011)

Guckste hier berallfernsehen.de wo du wohnst weil in vielen teilen deutschlands nur öffentlich rechtliches gesendet wird (leider)
Du kommst aus Bremen da solltest du eigentlich alles bekommen
Probier doch mal nen anderes programm zum Tv schauen aus


----------



## Necthor (15. Mai 2011)

Operator schrieb:


> Guckste hier berallfernsehen.de wo du wohnst weil in vielen teilen deutschlands nur öffentlich rechtliches gesendet wird (leider)
> Du kommst aus Bremen da solltest du eigentlich alles bekommen



Man sollte meinen in einer (Groß-) Stadt wie Bremen sollte es ohne Probs funzen. Mit nichten! Der Empfang ist, wie oben schon erwähnt unter aller Sau.



Operator schrieb:


> Probier doch mal nen anderes programm zum Tv schauen aus



Ich hab die AverMedia-Software installiert die beim DVB-T-Stick dabei war.
Meinst du ein bestimmtes Programm? Vielleicht versuch ich es mit nero.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (15. Mai 2011)

bekomme mit meinem Pinnacle DVB-T Stick 27 Kanäle störung frei rein...


----------



## rebel4life (15. Mai 2011)

Die Art der Antenne ist wichtig. Versuche es am besten mit einer Richtantenne, wobei du da wieder in einem Preisbereich landest, in dem es fraglich ist, ob das Sinn macht für eine Übergangslösung.

Mithilfe von Zattoo könntest du zumindestens die ÖR Sender streamen, die privaten bekommst du nur über Umwege.


----------



## Desmodontidae (20. Mai 2011)

Zattoo macht Spass, wenn eine schnelle Leitung vorhanden ist. Ansonsten Thema DVB-T

möglichst am Fenster, frei von Stahlungsquellen und Metallgegenständen positionieren (die Antenne) und am besten keine Stabantenne benutzen, sondern eine Flächenantenne mit ca. 25 - 30 dBi


----------

